# I can't believe this is still in regular production



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

TK-Rocket said:


> When I put one next to the other there is a definite difference in amount of play in spool , wondering if the pawl came loose ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pawl wouldn't come loose, but keep in mind it's a wear item. If the pawl was worn the spool wouldn't move back and forth as you were reeling in line since it will fail to track in the worm gear. If that reel was serviced in the past, there are a couple of small shims at the back end of the worm gear that are often lost. Without those shims, there will be excessive play in the axle since it would give the worm gear more room to move.


----------



## TK-Rocket (Feb 11, 2009)

tincanary said:


> The pawl wouldn't come loose, but keep in mind it's a wear item. If the pawl was worn the spool wouldn't move back and forth as you were reeling in line since it will fail to track in the worm gear. If that reel was serviced in the past, there are a couple of small shims at the back end of the worm gear that are often lost. Without those shims, there will be excessive play in the axle since it would give the worm gear more room to move.


Hmm , I can actually grab spool and move it in and out quite aways , when I get ready to cast it thunks back n forth , maybe the shims popped out ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

TK-Rocket said:


> Hmm , I can actually grab spool and move it in and out quite aways , when I get ready to cast it thunks back n forth , maybe the shims popped out ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's one shim inside that looks like a fork, goes on the back end of the worm gear. If it's missing or positioned incorrectly, you may get excessive play in the spool.


----------



## TK-Rocket (Feb 11, 2009)

tincanary said:


> There's one shim inside that looks like a fork, goes on the back end of the worm gear. If it's missing or positioned incorrectly, you may get excessive play in the spool.


Thank you , I’ll check that out .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Daiwa SS reels are a design for the ages. They are like an Abu 6500, they just plain work, forever. The only reels I have that are more durable are the old French made Mitchell 300's. Abu Tournaments get a nod as well, I have one with a gazillion hours on it. Never had a Shimano last nearly as long as any Daiwa, thats why my rod lockers are full of Daiwas and Abus any more.


----------

